# Audi Video Teaser - A3 Sneak Reveal



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

"Audi has started teasing the A3 Sedan before the car gets its online revealnext week. 
The Ingolstadt-based automaker is launching a video channel called Audi Media TV and for this occasion they are offering a preview of the long-awaited A3 Sedan which will be revealed on March 27 at 0:01 CET." link to WorldCarFans http://fourtitude.com/news/video/video-audi-a3-sedan-reveal-preview/ 

The pre-hype of the March 27th reveal begins.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

FYI, the story is on our blog too. I've changed your link to our story on it and have changed the concept photo WCF ran to the reveal image that shows a covered production A3 sedan. Watch the video in the story and you'll see a brief second of the car in dim light and also a guy speaking from the diamond-stitched back seat.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> FYI, the story is on our blog too. I've changed your link to our story on it and have changed the concept photo WCF ran to the reveal image that shows a covered production A3 sedan. Watch the video in the story and you'll see a brief second of the car in dim light and also a guy speaking from the diamond-stitched back seat.


 Thanks George. I saw it and wanted it over here also for comment.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Watch the video in the story and you'll see a brief second of the car in dim light


 Was the video changed? This was definitely not included in the footage.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

That video is running in a loop on their channel. I downloaded it via Audi's PR dept. and posted on our YouTube channel because I couldn't embed from theirs.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I was referring to the fact that there was no view of the car in dim light in the videos. 

Only covered exterior and rear seat interior.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

6:01 pm Tuesday March 26, 2013 EST for those in North America...sorry for Centeral, Mountain and all the other time zones, EST is all that matters


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I have it figured out to 7pm EST not 6.....although always better to be early than late.


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

*Separate reveal*

This is just rudiculous! If this car is meant for this market why not bring it at the auto show? I've been at the Javits every year since they first introduced the concept just to get a glimpse of this car; all in vain. I am convinced a bunch of morons make the decisions at Audi.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Cyncris said:


> I have it figured out to 7pm EST not 6.....although always better to be early than late.


 ah no...I figured it out...George ninja'd and changed the time of the event to 1:00 am from midnight 

As well there is a time zone change too occurring the George W. Jr screwed around with when he was President as we aren't running now with summer daylight savings that I think is screwed up on the calculator I was using... 

the event will be ready for us in the morning!!


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i hope they give us the details about what will be available wrt transmissions, engines etc. and maybe a firmer timeline for it's arrival at dealers.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

sweet......the trunk lines looks really short...... hope its not like the CLA rear :screwy: its like the designers fell asleep coming to the rear of the car.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am excited for it, teaser looks great!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> i hope they give us the details about what will be available wrt transmissions, engines etc. and maybe a firmer timeline for it's arrival at dealers.


Powertrain options for North America are scheduled to be announced at the New York Preview. Don't expect pricing until much closer to the on-sale date.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

pricing will be relatively tight given the intro of the cla. at this stage i'd just like to see what's going to be available tranny, engine wise and when.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

so i will be deciding between this car and the CLA. Hopefully it comes here before the end of 2013 or early in 2014...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

caliatenza said:


> so i will be deciding between this car and the CLA. Hopefully it comes here before the end of 2013 or early in 2014...


Officially "Q2 2014" with the off chance it hits dealerships a bit earlier.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

caliatenza said:


> so i will be deciding between this car and the CLA. Hopefully it comes here before the end of 2013 or early in 2014...


depending on price my 2 pontelial new cars are a gla 45 because it looks kind of like the rs3 i am never going to get or an s3 sedan because it will be affordable but just another quick sedan


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> Officially "Q2 2014" with the off chance it hits dealerships a bit earlier.


does Q2 mean spring 2014?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

caliatenza said:


> does Q2 mean spring 2014?


Q2 is April-June, so yes, officially the car will be on lots between April and June of 2014.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

mookieblaylock said:


> depending on price my 2 pontelial new cars are a gla 45 because it looks kind of like the rs3 i am never going to get or an s3 sedan because it will be affordable but just another quick sedan


Actually I would consider this. Lowered of course (which the AMG treatment is no doubt providing). So much sexier then the RS Q3 monstrosity.
Looks like the A-Class we don't get, almost like an All Road of the A-Class. With almost 350 hp to boot as well...


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

I believe that a lot of folks will be surprised that the A3 sedan will not be at the NY Auto Show. I've seen at least two news stories saying that it will be unveiled there. One was the newsfeed in the elevator in my office building.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dennis M said:


> I believe that a lot of folks will be surprised that the A3 sedan will not be at the NY Auto Show. I've seen at least two news stories saying that it will be unveiled there. One was the newsfeed in the elevator in my office building.


Aack. That's no good. Audi has been pretty explicit in saying that the car will NOT be shown at the main convention hall.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

kevlartoronto said:


> pricing will be relatively tight given the intro of the cla. at this stage i'd just like to see what's going to be available tranny, engine wise and when.


same, hopefully its not a vague, flashy reveal, and they give some hard facts.... audi current count down is 2.5 hours left... we"ll know soon


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Aack. That's no good. Audi has been pretty explicit in saying that the car will NOT be shown at the main convention hall.


I'm as excited as anyone about finally seeing the car.

But.....Audi's been too cute about the NY reveal....they will not officially show it but it will be seen?!! That's a sort of puritanical look but you can't touch strategy that makes the car feel even more distant as a reality.

Seems they're trying to serve two masters - US & China - and doing a 1/2 assed job of it. No hard details - no price - not available until a year from now? C'mon.


----------



## Jon Lee (Apr 11, 2010)

less than 30 minutes to go opcorn:


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

Red S3 sedan! It's a beautiful looking car indeed. "Three cyl engines developing between 140 and 180Hp" ? I though we would get 220. Can't wait until all the stats come out. Fantastic looking car!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Actually, per the press release there will be a 2.0TFSI 'low' (2.0T+Quattro) and 2.0TFSI 'hi' (S3).

http://www.marketwire.com/press-rel...vanced-2015-audi-a3-and-s3-sedans-1772303.htm


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Travis. Good info.


----------



## YBL8 (Mar 6, 2004)

http://www.audiusanews.com/image-gallery.do?method=view&imageGalleryId=462&mid=1


----------

